# Window Treatment



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Since I don't have the luxury of a dedicated home theater and my HT coexists with our living room, I have to deal with windows. I have procrastinated treating the windows while I treated the rest of the room but the time has come to do something. I know that the best treatment would probably be rigid fiberglass plugs but I don't think that would be an option, not only because of the WAF but it would be annoying to put them in and take them out every time I wanted to watch something. Living in a darkened space is not an option. In any case, as far as I can tell from reading and previous questions, I guess the best that I can do is probably wooden blinds so my questions are:

Would there be a difference between one inch and two inch slats?
Would there be a big difference between type of wood and or synthetic material?
Any better solution that someone can think of?

:scratchhead:

Thanks for any information/thoughts or comments.

Bob


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Where are they in relation to the room layout? Side wall? Back wall?

Bryan


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Bryan,

Two each on the side walls and one on the front wall. The one on the front wall is to the left; very close to the left wall.

Bob


----------



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

I have the same problem. I have pre-wired for remote blinds or drapes. Drapes would be the best as they are going to block the most light. But if you are married and your wife has any decorating sense, she will not allow drapes. (Yes, marriage is how I expect you know where to be) So, you me be left to choose form different blinds. There are many styles that each have advantages. 

Home Decorators have many different options and you can view them here.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

> (Yes, marriage is how I expect you know where to be)


:rofl:

It definitely can have it's moments .....


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Bob_99 said:


> ... Two each on the side walls and one on the front wall. The one on the front wall is to the left; very close to the left wall.


That's a lot of windows :scratch::scratch: ... I was thinking maybe one or two :yes::yes::yes:

In my case there's only one windows (in the back of the room), so what I did is to build a pair of sliding door (like the closets) ... I used 1/2 MDF and some accoustical carpet (same that I used on walls) ... I open or close the door as need it (here is the pictures)


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

David,

Nice setup! I don't even approach anything like that and my windows are the regular type (29"Wx51"H). That's a good approach with the sliding doors for that kind of window. Nice!

Bob


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Bob_99 said:


> David, Nice setup! I don't even approach anything like that and my windows are the regular type (29"Wx51"H). That's a good approach with the sliding doors for that kind of window. Nice! Bob


Thank You, Bob :wave::wave:

When I was remodeling the room I kept :scratchhead::scratchhead: about the light from the window ... and one day suddenly onder:onder:onder: ... this was the result ... and I'm very, very happy because I solved the light and sound reflection problem ....


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

> Where are they in relation to the room layout? Side wall? Back wall?





> Two each on the side walls and one on the front wall. The one on the front wall is to the left; very close to the left wall.


Bryan? Did you have anything to add?

Thanks.

Bob


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Sorry - craziness right now and didn't get a notification until just now.

For those locations, heavy curtains is what I'd do. You'll need absorbtion in those places anyway.

Bryan


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

Have you concidered using a sound blanket. They work as darkeners and provide some sound proofing. 
A little creativity and I am sure the could be made functional.


----------

